
Ask HN: EduBirdie sells academic fraud, why is it allowed to exist? - chirau
The site sells a service that lets students get people to write essays for them. How is this legal and why is it allowed to operate so freely?
======
sarcasmatwork
There are lots of things that should not exist. Things come and go so quickly
in this age. Could be a scam site. Domain records show they have had the
domain since 2015.

------
gradschool
What law is it breaking? What harm does it do? It seems like a helpful service
for people who don't like school but would like to have the credentials.

